# New Babies!



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, i posted a thread on the wrong forum :? saying that my Beemo, RY satin, was in labor. Well, I was mistaken. What I thought was labor was just a lot of fuss and grooming over nothing (i thought it was weird considering she was due 9/24-9/27) So no babies!
However, LSP, my long hair satin, had babies last night! Her due date was a guess because she wouldn't let the male breed her for a while. Well, I was surprized this morning to find her with 6 babies! And perfect timing too! I moved her from the male's enclosure to her own last night! (she is too submissive to be with my high strung does) 
so I thought I would share pictures of hour old babies! 









So happily, Beemo will be having her babies any day now, and luckily not early! Whoo!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Congrats on your new babies! A nice sized litter too x


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Onyx said:


> Congrats on your new babies! A nice sized litter too x


Thanks! I was so happy to see only 6. Glad that I didn't have to cull down. 
I honestly thought I was going to have way more! She was bigger than any pregnant mouse I had seen, but I watched her all night and that's all that she had.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

OK! Now Pictures! They are 4 days old today. 
Im wondering if it's possible that I get BEW from this pairing???
























(this one has just the slightest hint of color on one eye)















(This one may have color on it's butt?)







(there could be color indicated on this one, but I'm not too sure)


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

And here are Mom and Dad. Mom is the longhair, and Dad is the blue Pied


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

O my goodness! What cuties.

I love the mothers long hair  very pretty


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lighter colors take a few extra days to show up as pigments on the skin. I love that both parents are satins, so you'll have a pure stain litter! What kind of colors are you hoping for in this litter?


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Autumn2005 said:


> Lighter colors take a few extra days to show up as pigments on the skin. I love that both parents are satins, so you'll have a pure stain litter! What kind of colors are you hoping for in this litter?


To Be honest, this litter was more of an experiment. Trying to find possible hidden colors. Both of the parents are from pet stores. 
As for lighter colors, what do you think could be possible?


----------

